# Anyone fitted a Camera/Monitor to their Tractor?



## MBTRAC

Interested if anyone has fitted a Camera(s)/Monitor to their tractor to monitor rear 3PL implement operation/control & how they practical they find it in operation (on blades, slashers, ploughs ...etc).
Whilst we run camera's/monitors on our larger gear, I've never used one on a sub 100hp 3PL tractor/implements & am seeking your opinions - seems to me a camera/monitor would take away a lot of the over the shoulder head twisting & associated fatigue.....


----------



## wjjones

Never tried it but its a good idea.


----------



## foz682

I've considered installing a regular back-up camera on our Massey, it would save a lot of neck strain, especially when baling. If it worked well I'd consider upgrading if that one wasn't durable enough.


----------



## pogobill

If the camera didn't help with the over the shoulder stuff, it would sure give you a good idea of how you were doing if you run the tape at the end of the day. Would help you decide were you could make a few improvements in your procedures. Sounds like a great idea. Maybe you can figure out something and make a few $ on it!!

Well, was I ever barking up the wrong tree.!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

A mirrior is a heck of a lot cheaper! That's what I use on my puney 990.


----------



## MBTRAC

tractor beam said:


> A mirrior is a heck of a lot cheaper! That's what I use on my puney 990.


Agreed, got mirrors on the machines but I reckon a camera with a fish eye lense would give a better view when grading...etc. & as I get older I'm always looking for a better "mouse trap"


----------



## Pedalstomper78

I kinda like the idea. Just if for no other reason to occasionally glance down and make sure that nothing is clogged, ground up, or missing. LOL


----------



## MBTRAC

Well I purchased two different systems for two of our smaller sub 100hp tractors :-

a). 9" LCD Colour Monitor single/split/quad display & 4x wired Infrared lamp CCD camera's @ c.AUD$230 (we use this system on some our broadacre tractor/trucks/earthmoving gear & it has proven robust) - this will be mounted inside an A/C cab with 3 rearward facing camera's centre/LH/RH giving a complete panorama rear view + 1 camera mounted externally front facing on the LHS upper arm of a4/1 FEL 

b) 7" LCD Colour Monitor single/split/quad display & 4x wireless CCD Infrared lamp camera's @c.AUD $370- to be mounted on an open ROPS frame tractor as above.

Fitment should be completed by our farm mechanic hopefully by the time I'm back home in the next few days....nothing ventured nothing gained & if these don't prove of value on the smaller gear we'll transfer to the large equipment or trucks.


----------



## pogobill

MBTRAC, you'll have to keep us posted on how this works. I think it's a great idea. When I'm doing a bit of work, looking over my shoulder, I end up pointed in every direction. Can't seem to keep things straight, and it is tough on the back, neck and shoulders!


----------



## deerefarmer88

We use a camera system in each tractor majority of all the equipment has the camera mounted in a spot for best visibility and screen is mounted in tractor so when you hook the equipment up you just plug the cord in and then you don't have to look back as much really like the camera system


----------



## caseihcody

We got a Cat Challenger with a five cameras... One underneath, two in the rear to monitor implements, and another looking out the back window so you don't have to turn around... They are all wired on a 12v system running to a 16 inch LCD display. Each camera is also infared. They are the coolest things under autosteer


----------



## MBTRAC

We finally got around to fitted 2x units up :-

System 1 - @c.AUD$300 Ftted to a 30hr Daedong/Koti 100hp FWA with FEL 4/1 & AC Cab
A 7" 4x Channel Monitor (allows for different modes for image display as below ) remote control & 4 wired CCD IR 120degree non mirror image camera's - Took around 3 hrs to fit/initial set up of camera's:
1x facing rear centre inside cab focussed on 3pl linkage arms
2x facing rear externally on LHS & RHS of cab roof to allow overlapping image of trailed implements
1x facing forward externally on LHS of FEL arm level with bonnet allowing LH image forward of bucket (plan to relocate to top of bucket once we make caged steel/lexan "protection")

System 2 - @c.AUD$600 Ftted to an old Fiat 780DT 80hp FWA with FEL & AC Cab
A 7" 4x Channel Monitor (similar to system 1) remote control & 4 wireless 100m range digital CCD IR 120degree non mirror image camera's - Took around 5hrs to fit/initial set up of camera's (we had issues with cmaera "pairing" & earth leakage causing interference due to the old tractor not the system):
1x facing rear centre inside cab focussed on 3pl linkage arms
2x facing rear externally on LHS & RHS of cab roof to allow overlapping image of trailed implements
1x facing forward externally on LHS of FEL arm level with bonnet allowing LH image forward of bucket (plan to relocate to top of bucket once we make caged steel/lexan "protection")

Both system purchased from Ebay & types as below, unfortunately no photo's of our installaitions yet as we forgot to take any during fitment !!!


----------



## Wildfire1

I put a Cab Cam in my machines. Had one in my 08 Kubota Grand L 4240 and now in our new 5740. I find it a great added feature in the cab. It has a 7" LCD monitor and the color camera is inferred as well.


----------



## ben70b

Not sure about cams but the 8300 has a swivel seat, that really makes a difference, the newer cat dozers that I've run have a seat that sits on an angle to help with backing up


----------



## trucker101

tractor beam said:


> A mirrior is a heck of a lot cheaper! That's what I use on my puney 990.


Ah, A low tech *******! LOL


----------

